# Low frequency audio intermittent



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A strange problem and not sure why this is. 
Last night when I was setting up my new PB13 Ultra I was sending my receiver some test tones. The 20hz and the 30hz test tones both cut in and out about once very 3 seconds, the rest above 40hz were fine. The display on my Onkyo did not change so it seemed to be receiving something.
I was using my Toshiba A2 as the CD player connected via HDMI.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What was the source of your test tones, DVD or CD? How loud were you playing them? Did you try the tones on a different system, or through headphones, and get the same results?

Anyone with a PB13 know if it has any sort of protection limiting?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It was a audio CD and it has never done this befor, The level was not loud enough for the PB13 to cut out.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd verify the CD with headphones first and then continue from there.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder if it was vibrations caused by the low frequencies? it just seemed to timed to be that as it would play for 3 seconds and stop for 3 and then play for 3 and so on. once I went above 40hz it was fine.

Edit:
After further testing it is not the sub it is either the receiver or the A2 so now I need to do some more testing with another DVD player.


----------

